# Photoshop problem: Suddenly won't allow Rotate <1



## ITTF Museum (May 17, 2004)

Hello Group,
I've been using Photoshop for years and yesterday all of a sudden it will not allow me to do an Image>Rotate with a decimal point.
Always worked before, so I could just nudge my document page by 0.5 or 0.2 either clockwise or counter-clockwise.
Yes, I can do a Select>All and then an Edit>Transform>Rotate but I rather prefer the simpler method of just Image>Rotate
Wha happened?? Why this sudden mood change by Photoshop ? How do I restore this useful capability?
Using Photoshop 5.5 on an XP PC.
Hope someone can help.
Charles


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Not sure how to fix your problem - other than maybe a re-install.
Does this happen on all images ?
Just a guess here - but maybe PS knows it doesn't have enough pixels (DPI) to be able to perform a canvas rotate at angles < 1

Don't know if this works in 5.5 ... 
but have you tried using the Measure tool to "measure" a "prefered" horizontal (or vertical) line ... 
then go to rotate Canvas > Arbitrary .. the desired exact rotate angle should be already loaded (from the measure tool) ... 
so - just click OK.
Sure beats guessing or nudging.


----------



## PopPicker (Sep 21, 2004)

So the option image/rotate canvas/arbitrary does show on the drop down menu anymore? Or it does but does work?

PP


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

What ???

Here's the canvas rotate in Photoshop CS2

If you measure a line ... the angle of the line (Needed to Straighten it) will be automatically loaded in the Arbitrary pallet.


----------



## PopPicker (Sep 21, 2004)

PopPicker said:


> So the option image/rotate canvas/arbitrary does show on the drop down menu anymore? Or it does but does work?
> 
> PP


That was meant to read "Or it does show but doesn't work?"

oops

PP


----------



## ITTF Museum (May 17, 2004)

Hello Group,

The option image>rotate canvas>arbitrary never went away, it just would not allow me to enter any value less than 1. Typically I would align my document image using values of 0.2 or 0.5 etc, have done that for years, and then one day PS just beeped a no when I touched the dot key.

The suggestion from Noyb worked fine and the problem is solved! Never used the measure tool ruler before, but this tool set the arbitrary pallet with the angle of the line and then I could modify it as needed, including the decimal value < 1. Always great to learn something new while a problem is solved.

Now the questions is ... Why did Photoshop suddenly decide to mess with me after all these years of doing Rotate Canvas>Arbitrary values of less than 1??

Thanks for the help - much appreciated. This is a great site and I have made a donation to support the site.

best wishes to all for the holidays and new year!

Charles


----------



## lister (Aug 10, 2004)

As usual, have you tried deleting your Photoshop preferences?


----------



## ITTF Museum (May 17, 2004)

Went thru Preferences and nothing seemed relevant.

But now I have discovered why Photoshop suddenly disallows values less than 1 in Rotate Canvas>Arbitrary.

The reason is rather simple after all: I had recently tried to gain access to French and German special characters, with accent marks and umlauts, etc. To do this I tried changing language settings on my PC.

Photoshop noticed this, and automatically adapted to the new language settings. The impact is that values less than 1 must be entered not with a decimal point as in English language, but with a comma, as in 0,5 So that's why PS beeped no every time I tried to enter a value with a decimal point.

Bottom line, as usual, the problem was caused by me!

Thanks for looking in.

Charles


----------



## lister (Aug 10, 2004)

Good to hear you got it sorted!

PS: Photoshop keeps its preferences stored in a seperate file/folder - in XP, it's in Application Data
http://www.adobe.com/support/techdocs/331483.html

When these get corrupted, photoshop can act very strangely - or not at all - deleting the damaged preferences (*Ctrl-Alt-Shift* at Photoshop startup - be quick!) causes PS to rebuild the default ones and this usually fixes 90% of problems.

Just to say that I wasn't talking about the preferences that are accessed from within Photoshop (Edit - Preferences).


----------

